# Vim gentoo-syntax

## Stormkings

Hallo,

hast hier noch jemand das ebuild für gentoo-syntax in vim installiert? Die aktuelle stabile version produziert hier nur müll wenn ich dateien öffne wie make.conf. Zb. sind einige worte rot hinterlegt aus mir nicht verständlicher logik und manche haben außerdem rote schrift, das selbe rot, was die lesbarkeit nicht wirklich erhöht.  :Smile: 

Jemand ne idee dazu?

Grüße, dk

----------

## Necoro

Hi,

gib mal ein Beispiel. Bei mir ist nur LDFLAGS rot hinterlegt - es soll damit signalisiert werden, dass man das eigentlich net setzen soll  :Wink: 

Versuche außerdam mal dein Vim Colorscheme zu ändern - vllt benutzt du eins, was eine ungesunde Farbwahl hat. Denn die syntax dateien geben normalerweise nur einen Typ an (zB "Error") welches erst im Colorscheme einer Farbkombination zugewiesen wird.

----------

## Stormkings

Hier ein beispiel:

5 # compiler flags

6 CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

7 CFLAGS="-march=prescott -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

8 CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

So, ich hoffe es wird nun deutlich. Alle fettgedruckten worte sind nicht lesbar, da sie das gleiche rot als hintergrund haben, außerdem sind CHOST, CFLAGS und CXXFLAGS rot hinterlegt.

Soweit ich mich richtig erinnere hab ich nicht an den farben in vim gespielt. Mir fällt jedoch gerade ein, dass das evtl. eine überschneidung mit der rechtschreibkontrolle gibt. Kann das sein?

Grüße, dk

----------

## Stormkings

Ich seh gerade, dass das ziemlich schön bunt ist was ich da fabriziert habe.  :Wink: 

Mein verdacht hat sich gerade bestätigt, als ich das ganze mal in gvim probiert habe. Dort ist alles rot unterschlängelt (gibts das wort?), was in vim rot hinterlegt ist. Jetzt muss ich mal sehen, wie ich das nur für gvim aktiviere. Sollte sicherlich in der .vimrc gehen. 

dk

----------

## Necoro

Als alternative kannst du auch die gentoo-syntax dateien so modifizieren, dass sie zB bei Keywords kein Spellchecking erlauben  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Also folgendes ändert die gentoo-make-conf.vim, so dass nur noch in Comments spellchecking betrieben wird:

Änder

```
syn region  GentooMakeConfComment start=/#/ end=/$/ contains=GentooBug
```

in

```
syn region  GentooMakeConfComment start=/#/ end=/$/ contains=@Spell,GentooBug
```

 :Cool: 

----------

## Stormkings

Großartig, funktioniert. Ich überleg allerdings, ob ich das nicht irgendwie in die .vimrc schreibe. Es wäre schade, das immer neu schreiben zu müssen, wenn mal ein update kommt.

dk

----------

## Necoro

Eigentlich sollte dich das animieren, auch die anderen Syntax Dateien dementsprechend anzupassen und das ganze denn als patch auf b.g.o zu stellen, so dass es in das normale Paket findet  :Wink: 

----------

## Stormkings

Ah, das steckt also dahinter  :Very Happy: 

So schnell hätte ich das gar nicht herausgefunden. Da muss ich mich erstmal in den syntax einlesen.

----------

